# Hudson River Truck and Trailer



## HRTT (Nov 15, 2016)

SnowEx Power Plow. 8' to 10' in seconds. Get wide!!!


----------



## HRTT (Nov 15, 2016)

This Chevy was outfitted with a DuraMag Aluminum Landscaper Body & Fisher Stainless Steel V-Plow. lowblue:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

a new thread for every truck and plow.
cool.....
seeing as your a new sponsor, what are the prices for those setups?


----------



## HRTT (Nov 15, 2016)

lowred:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

And??????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That's really kewl..........never seen anything like it before.


----------



## HRTT (Nov 15, 2016)

This Mack is equipped with a Monroe 12' Poly Reversible Plow, Monroe 10' Stainless Steel Spreader, Galion Dump Bodies & Force America Hydraulics.


----------



## HRTT (Nov 15, 2016)

This Ram was outfitted with a Western Stainless V-Plow, a Rugby dump body, aluminum side boards, toolboxes and a US Tarp load cover. It looks great with a black metallic paint job!







b!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

HRTT said:


> This Ram was outfitted with a Western Stainless V-Plow, a Rugby dump body, aluminum side boards, toolboxes and a US Tarp load cover. It looks great with a black metallic paint job!
> View attachment 167640
> b!


Sweet! LOL all fluffed up.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

HRTT said:


> This Mack is equipped with a Monroe 12' Poly Reversible Plow, Monroe 10' Stainless Steel Spreader, Galion Dump Bodies & Force America Hydraulics.
> View attachment 167639


To bad they didn't go with the aluminum box. Still sweet tho.


----------



## HRTT (Nov 15, 2016)

These International Trucks 4x4s were outfitted with Monroe Truck Equipment Stainless Steel Combination Bodies with front & rear spread, Monroe 12' Poly Reversible Plows, Monroe Benching Wings and Force America Hydraulic Systems.


----------



## HRTT (Nov 15, 2016)

This Freightliner was outfitted with a Monroe reversible one way plow, Monroe stainless steel sander, Galion dump body and Force hydraulics.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

HRTT said:


> These International Trucks 4x4s were outfitted with Monroe Truck Equipment Stainless Steel Combination Bodies with front & rear spread, Monroe 12' Poly Reversible Plows, Monroe Benching Wings and Force America Hydraulic Systems.
> 
> View attachment 167643


Nice aluminum boxes, They look like a rock body dump. I'm assuming the IHC are dump spreader combination box.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

FredG said:


> Nice aluminum boxes, They look like a rock body dump. I'm assuming the IHC are dump spreader combination box.


I see there combination


----------



## HRTT (Nov 15, 2016)

SnoFarmer said:


> a new thread for every truck and plow.
> cool.....
> seeing as your a new sponsor, what are the prices for those setups?


Hi SnoFarmer! Thanks for the note! The pricing varies depending on truck size, plow size, etc. Please feel free to call us and we'll be glad to help you out! 845-454-7669


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Great , thanks
What plow brands do you Cary?


----------



## HRTT (Nov 15, 2016)

This Chevy Duramax was outfitted with a TruckCraft Lynx aluminum flatbed with built in gooseneck hitch, Western stainless steel sander, Fisher 9 1/2' stainless v plow, RoadWatch surface temperature sensor, strobes and more.


----------



## HRTT (Nov 15, 2016)

SnoFarmer said:


> Great , thanks
> What plow brands do you Cary?


Hi! We carry Fisher, Western and SnowEx plows 
http://hudsonrivertruck.com/products/snowplows-sanders/


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice, any more pics?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Reversible one way? 

How does that work?


----------



## HRTT (Nov 15, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nice, any more pics?


Glad you're liking the pix! Here's another! (We completed this chassis with a Magnum aluminum flatbed, Rugby hoist and a Fisher XLS plow and poly sander).


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

HRTT said:


> Glad you're liking the pix!


I meant of the IH's........


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

What is the payload of that truck with that plow on it...


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

How does the posi-track rear end work on a Plymouth... it just does...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

WOW MJD, that was some serious house keeping...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> WOW MJD, that was some serious house keeping...


I thought I had been drinking heavily...........


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Philbilly2 said:


> WOW MJD, that was some serious house keeping...


yes, merged all into one to keep it together, in one place for them Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I was having trouble with on the main screen it showed me as posing the last post on a thread that I had not been into yet...









Now if you can go threw and put them all in the right order so they all make sense, that would be fantastic. I am going to look back on this thread at some point and ask what the heck was that post about


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I miss the black chevy already..


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Wait?... what


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

What is the payload of this truck with that plow on it...


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Glad to see Hudson River Truck and Trailer on the site, great people to deal with, Matt, Lucas and Bill...I'll be coming to see Bill very soon for parts!


----------

